# o two disposable cpap



## cruiseforever (Mar 15, 2013)

Still researching CPAP units.  Does any one have experience with this unit and company?

http://www.progressivemed.com/docs\spec_sheets/661218.pdf


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes they are great to work with.  They are from Canada.  So if you get into a vent unit they use minute volume vs. tidal volumes.  Also their SMART BVMS are awesome if you have people that love to bag too much!


----------



## drjekyl75 (Sep 30, 2014)

We did a demo on a few units and wound up going with disposable cpap masks. Not sure if you've looked that route.

http://blssystemsltd.com/cpap_em.html


----------

